# Discovery Garden in the news



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lovely place to live. 


http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/2.1735/discovery-gardens-strains-under-bachelor-influx-1.692305


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

To be honest, I'd rather live around workers than people like this:



> "Workers loitering in and around the building clusters have become a common sight in the Discovery Gardens. *A lot of unwanted elements are moving in*. We bought the property thinking that it is a great place for family. *Now we are stuck here amidst workers and bachelors invading the family space,*" said Creig R., *a South African* computer professional who moved in three years ago. Ever since 2009, when rents fell by more than 40 per cent, he says the residential complex has lost its charm for families.
> 
> "A one bedroom apartment used to cost between Dh75,000 to 100,000, and *only people of certain economic class* could afford to live here. Now with apartments available for as less as Dh50,000, the property profile has changed," he said.


No doubt he'd rather keep them all in townships on the outskirts of the city.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If they think that`s bad just wait until they get a load of Bachelorettes!! Eh Jynx !!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

> "We do not feel safe to let children play in the garden unsupervised. There is only one watchman for seven to eight buildings, and no security locks at the entrance. With all these strange men roaming around, it is not at all safe for children," said Preetham Ghosh, a resident and father of two.


Well then take responsibility of your own children and do not leave them unsupervised! Argh!! A very close friend of mine lives in Disco Ghetto and she absolutely loves it....too bad she's only got 397 days to go!


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> *Well then take responsibility of your own children **and do not leave them unsupervised!* Argh!! A very close friend of mine lives in Disco Ghetto and she absolutely loves it....too bad she's only got 397 days to go!


Disagree slightly with the comment in bold!

One of the many reason people move to Dubai is because it is 'safer then home', and if you feel you can't leave your children to play unsupervised for a few minutes at the park then whats the world coming too? (Depending on age of course)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Is no one offended by this woman's assumption that these 'batchelors' are child-molesters?

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dazcat said:


> Disagree slightly with the comment in bold!
> 
> One of the many reason people move to Dubai is because it is 'safer then home', and if you feel you can't leave your children to play unsupervised for a few minutes at the park then whats the world coming too? (Depending on age of course)


In my opinion, children of any age should not be left unsupervised, not because of the predators lurking around but also because of other dangers, traffic, etc. It's just unsafe. We wouldn't do it back home so why do we think it is ok to do it here?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

But is has always been known that Disco Gardens was one of the few areas in Dubai where Bachelors are allowed to share, International City being the another one. This was always going to be a problem in both areas.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> In my opinion, children of any age should not be left unsupervised, not because of the predators lurking around but also because of other dangers, traffic, etc. It's just unsafe. We wouldn't do it back home so why do we think it is ok to do it here?


So you wouldnt let your children play with their friends without joining them? 

I always remember playing on the street back home with my friends, dont seem to remember mummy following me around then. There comes a time when you have to give them independence surely?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dazcat said:


> So you wouldnt let your children play with their friends without joining them?
> 
> I always remember playing on the street back home with my friends, dont seem to remember mummy following me around then. There comes a time when you have to give them independence surely?


Oh I agree with what you're saying. I used to play outside without my mum watching over me all the time. But surely times have changed.
I wish I could give my son the sense of freedom that I enjoyed growing up but being a parent in this day and age, I am a little protective. Some of the horror stories I have heard about this place are quite shocking.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh I agree with what you're saying. I used to play outside without my mum watching over me all the time. But surely times have changed.
> I wish I could give my son the sense of freedom that I enjoyed growing up but being a parent in this day and age, I am a little protective. Some of the horror stories I have heard about this place are quite shocking.


If you do some research you will find that times have not really changed in that respect. It's more to do with perceptions and media.
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> If you do some research you will find that times have not really changed in that respect. It's more to do with perceptions and media.
> -


Maybe I should've said that our views have changed then. 
Again, this really is my personal opinion only but I just wouldn't be comfortable leaving my child unsupervised anywhere. I have noticed too many children left by themselves or with nannies who don't really bother that much (I work full time and have a nanny too) but on 2 different occassions have stopped near fatal accidents myself. This too was within the safe confines of our well protected neighbourhood.


----------



## 7100islands (Jul 6, 2010)

The point is - safety and security is a matter of how we exercise it- to ourselves and other people. Its ike controls are placed in an organization, give the thieves the opportunity to steal and they will. Act like a trouble mess and you'll find one.

When I read that report in the newspaper, I felt sorry how the words were put..maybe there was a better way to express what they mean without belittling other people.


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

7100islands said:


> The point is - safety and security is a matter of how we exercise it- to ourselves and other people. Its ike controls are placed in an organization, give the thieves the opportunity to steal and they will. Act like a trouble mess and you'll find one.
> 
> When I read that report in the newspaper, I felt sorry how the words were put..maybe there was a better way to express what they mean without belittling other people.


I agree. Perhaps they could have tried a bit better to express the views quoted in the article. In particular the quote made by the computer technician on a certain "economic class" could only afford DG was quite rude and uncalled for!


----------

